
An Artist Who Obsessed the FBI - asselinpaul
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/12/13/the-artist-who-obsessed-the-fbi.html
======
adrtessier
> "Nonetheless, after a perfunctory investigation lasting two days that
> consisted of brief interviews with Lombardi’s girlfriend, Hilary Maslon, and
> Lombardi’s parents, the Williamsburg police declared the death a suicide.
> The studio door, securely locked from the inside, showed no signs of forced
> entry except for the transom the police had opened themselves. Lombardi’s
> body was not marked by struggle, and the hasty autopsy determined that his
> injuries were consonant with having hanged himself."

While it's easy to cry "conspiracy theory, everybody was in on it!" I
generally believe the majority of these types of deaths, if they are actually
shady, do not involve local law enforcement as co-conspirators whatsoever,
regardless of the people who want to believe.

It seems that the upsides for actually following rabbit holes in these types
of circumstances are little to none for local law enforcement. If you're a
local law enforcement agency with little resources, what's a better outcome
for the image of your agency? Take Occam's razor, even under suspicious
circumstances, send the body to the morgue, and call it done, or send one of
your detectives into the labyrinth?

Sending the detective into the labyrinth has two risks, both of which are bad.
You'll either end up blowing a bunch of time on a conspiracy where one does
not exist, or, in the case that there is, you will probably just end up
sending a detective into a world of classified disaster and end up collateral
damage of a much more powerful, much more insidious organization. Either way,
probing further means you'll lose face. Most will choose the path of least
resistance.

~~~
x5n1
If you are ever doing anything political for which there might be retaliation,
put yourself under constant surveillance... these days this can be done for a
few bucks maybe $50/month and multiple camera all around you can watch your
every move and send everything to the cloud. Make it much more difficult to
get you without leaving behind plenty of evidence.

~~~
pixl97
If anyone else knows it's there or to even look for it. Never underestimate
your local law enforcement's ability to go 'yup, it's a suicide' right off the
bat and not look any further. Because any cloud based accounts are apt to be
secured with strong encryption and passwords your friends may not be able to
gain access to your accounts.

~~~
rboyd
I imagine anybody who would go through the trouble to stream everything to the
cloud would also bother to setup a dead man's switch.

------
throwaway70399
Looking for someone with knowledge on what happened regarding BCCI's
involvement with Saudi Arabian money.

Throwaway account, email throwaway70399@hmamail.com.

------
jackgavigan
_>..if he had indeed been dead for more than 24 hours, the active ingredients
in both Tylenol and alcohol would have metabolized out of his body_

This doesn't sound right. Wouldn't metabolism cease at death?

------
biot
That title makes as much sense as "An Artist Who Addicting the FBI".

~~~
ScottBurson
It's fine. "Obsess" has a transitive meaning. "1\. to dominate or preoccupy
the thoughts, feelings, or desires of (a person); beset, trouble, or haunt
persistently or abnormally: _Suspicion obsessed him._ " [0]

[0]
[http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/obsess](http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/obsess)

~~~
biot
I think it's the inclusion of the word "who" that throws me, making it sound
like the act of obsession was directly effected by the artist.

